# REDNOSE



## Slabbsneeze (May 25, 2009)

WHAT IS THE BEST REDNOSE BLOODLINE?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

"Da bes rednose bloodline is da texas rednose".
wud up!


----------



## voice100 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have a red nose from Snooty lines? Any one know much about this bloodline?


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Rednose is a color! There was/some say is an Old family rednose strain, but its hard to find them pure, thats if any truly exists anymore


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

like pimpidypimp said you will not find any real pure OFRN out there but if you do they will be expensive. the few people i know that run the lines dont sell to the public and keep most of the pups for their own yards.
now as far as the bloodline that produces the best rednose?? i think redboy dogs are very nice!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The best rednose line is the one that's handled by a good breeder who titles and health-tests.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> The best rednose line is the one that's handled by a good breeder who titles and health-tests.


:clap: Short and sweet.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

bahamutt99 said:


> The best rednose line is the one that's handled by a good breeder who titles and health-tests.


Good answer and good to see you back G/F


----------



## Flametree (Jul 31, 2008)

*Seek and you will find,,OFRN*



eliezer said:


> like pimpidypimp said you will not find any real pure OFRN out there but if you do they will be expensive. the few people i know that run the lines dont sell to the public and keep most of the pups for their own yards.
> now as far as the bloodline that produces the best rednose?? i think redboy dogs are very nice!


ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [221809] :: FLAMETREE JP'S RED TAKODA
This is just one dog,,,there are many.
Also check out Arizona Red Rock,,deal with someone that DNA-Profiles their dogs,,,I would not trust anyone that doesn't. Just look around,seek and you will find.


----------



## florida bull (Jul 5, 2009)

i think you are gonna find different answers depending on where you are at. Research,research,research. If its UKC or ADBA, thats a good start.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

rednose is a color. almost every bloodline out there probably has rednose dogs. i own a gottiline/winegarner rednose dog. and he came from a giant blue male and a black and white girl.


----------



## florida bull (Jul 5, 2009)

I am new here and after checking it out awhile, I guess some of my dogs would be considered bully here. Whats weird is alot of the old bloodlines way back in ped. is considered OFRN. Need to lurk around and see what is what.


----------

